# Columbia 34 Mark 2



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

Long time member but been away for a while ..... mainly working and racing.

So 10 months ago I started a non profit called go-sail.org. It's mission is give kids and challenged individuals the opportunity to get out on the water and experience sailing. Since starting this organization I have had 7 opportunities for donated boats. I picked up the first one which is a Coronado 25 that I currently have for sale, turned down 5 boats, and finally took this Columbia 34 Mark 2 that is sitting down on the Sacramento river.

She appears to be in good shape. Will find out 3rd weekend in February when I fly down and pick her up. Going to inspect her thoroughly, and motor her out in to the bay and over to St. Francis were I will take my US Sailing regional certification. Then at the end of the weekend take her over to one of the anchor areas and anchor her up for a few weeks till I can come back down with a crew and deliver her up the coast to Portland, OR.

I think I am nuts 

But nothing like a free boat. She has a fairly new rebuilt diesel, new keel bolts with aluminum channel, and from photos doesn't appear to be in to bad a shape. I just worry about the growth so I may hire a guy to scrub her before I take her up the coast.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

one area of problem on the columbia seems to be wet core near deck penetrations
worst at mast step
check carfully for soft or spongy decks


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I'd wait more than a few weeks before attempting the "Graveyard of the Pacific" in it. The depth of winter is no time to be sailing up that coast in an old Columbia.


----------

